# IUI Advice Needed



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi everyone I'm on day 10 of cycle having injected 75 iui of puregon on days 5, 7 & 9. I have a scan tommorrow at 11am to see how follicles are doing but today I noticed light cramping & slight bloody discharge - I have phoned the clinic but no reply yet as it went to you guessed it an answerphone!!! Do you think I could be ovulating early or am I just panicking. Last cycle was abandoned due to 17 follicles this month they have halved the dose. Any advice or words of wisdom welcome. Thanks love Melanie


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Julie will do - love Melanie


----------

